# Trick the "wants to access your camera" - upload for library instead



## MustBux95 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello!
Is there a way around apps that wants to access your camera and upload a picture from your library instead? There is an app that wants me to take a photo of my ID which I cant do since I don't have my ID. But I do have a photo of my ID, can I trick their app with maybe another app that makes it so they think I took a picture although I just uploaded one from my library?


----------

